# Vacuum hose



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I either need to run more PVC to get closer for a vacuum setup or just buy a long enough hose to reach all around. I would like a 2.5 hose but a 1.5 would be less likely to pick up things it shouldn't like coins,bits etc..

I have found on ebay pool hoses,etc that are priced fairly but don't know. Any suggestions?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aspirateur-...746?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b9c00c72


----------



## DeclanJustin (Mar 1, 2012)

A particular vacuum cleaner hose will be needed for each vacuum. Each has a specific connector at one or both ends and may not fit into cleaners designed by other manufacturers. The attachments should also be designed to fit into that particular hose, because ill-fitting parts can compromise suction capacity and effectiveness.


----------

